# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Cape Town (Nam Phi) - hải cảng đẹp nhất thế giới

## hangnt

_Nguồn: VnExpress.net_

Sớm tinh mơ, Cape Town (Nam Phi) lung linh trong sương mù với dáng dấp của một đô thị châu Âu, pha trộn giữa sắc thái hiện đại và thiên nhiên hoang dã. Từ lâu, thành phố này được biết đến như là hải cảng đẹp nhất thế giới. 


Devils Peak, Lions Head... 
Cape Town là trung tâm kinh tế của một quốc gia có phức hợp cảnh quan thiên nhiên độc đáo, bao gồm núi đồi, bình nguyên và biển. Đến đây, du khách có cơ hội tham quan đỉnh Table Mountain cao 1.073m và các đỉnh khác như Devils Peak, Lions Head...



Bên các sườn đồi, nhiều vườn nho nối nhau trải dài, trông xa như những vạt mây vắt ngang đỉnh núi. Khi hoàng hôn xuống, từ trên đỉnh Lions Head, cả không gian như được nhuốm vàng, thành phố như chìm vào miền cổ tích, ngập tràn ánh sáng.

Trên đường từ Cape Town xuôi về mũi Hảo Vọng, trước mắt du khách là những bãi tắm nối tiếp nhau, luôn đông đúc mọi người từ khắp năm châu. Nổi danh với hải cảng đẹp nhất thế giới, đến Cape Town, du khách không thể bỏ qua bãi biển Clifton - một trong 10 bãi biển tắm đẹp của thế giới theo xếp hạng của tạp chí Forbes.

Rời Cape Town 15 dặm đi về hướng nam dọc theo bờ biển Atlantic, du khách có thể tới vịnh Hout Bay. Đây là một khu vực đánh cá nổi tiếng với những người đàn ông lực lưỡng, rắn rỏi, mang đầy sinh lực của người dân miền biển nắng gió và phong trần.

Cape Town còn là vùng đất của những lễ hội văn hoá dân gian mang nét đặc trưng của Nam Phi. Hiện nhiều công ty du lịch trong nước đã tổ chức tour đến Nam Phi, Cape Town được coi là một điểm đến chính trong chương trình tour.

----------


## showluo

Trời ơi hấp dẫn quá T-T mình muồn đến nam phi khám phá một chuyến  :love struck: 
thật là đẹp

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nam phi đẹp thật, lúc đầu mình còn nghĩ nam phi thì cũng như châu phi chả có gì đẹp cả giờ thì phải nghĩ lại ^^

----------


## thientai206

ị, post cái chủ đề là hải cảng đẹp nhất TG mà không show cái ảnh nào lên, ứ tưởng tượng được

----------


## dung89

mình đã nghe về Cape town, nơi này khá nhiều điều thú vị

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Muốn đến ai nam phi 1 lần  :day dreaming:

----------

